# My thunderstorm audio/control tracks



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey gang,

As you know, the Lightning FX boxes are awesome for creating storm lighting. (I have the Halloween version, but these are cheaper. Thanks, Turtle!)

But, if you're like me, you want to make your lightning a little more realistic. There has never been a storm where the lightning strikes have exactly the same length, timing, and intensity as the thunderclaps, which is exactly what the Lightning FX generates when you feed it your storm audio.

To fix this problem, I created two separate audio files that are used together: one for the light, one for the sound.

*Storm Audio.mp3* is a nice, subtle approaching storm, with spooky birds and whatnot for accents. This is played through speakers.

*Storm Control.mp3* is a stereo track of tones that is meant to be split and fed to two Lightning FX boxes (left channel to one box, right channel to the other). This audio is NOT meant to be heard, but simply to drive the lights. I designed it so that my two boxes would be slightly out of sync, but it works just as well just using one track with one box if that's all you've got.

If both of your audio sources are started at the same time (the source hooked to the speakers and the source hooked to the Lightning FX boxes), you'll get somewhat realistic lightning strikes that happen near the audible thunderclaps. As the night goes on the sounds will fall more and more out of phase, but I think that gives it a nice organic quality.

Enjoy! :jol:

NEW download link:
macabreemanor.com/share/stormtracks.zip


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Video of your results.....that sounds awesome.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> Video of your results.....that sounds awesome.


No video yet, I've only done a small test. This effect premieres this Halloween. :jol:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like you saved me some work! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankyou!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Haunt Master Products sells a machine that does the same thing. it delays the ligtening effect and recommends a photo flood bulb for lightening effect. I'd actually like to try it with a powerful strobe. I love the effect, but would like to find a way to hide the lighting. (those bulbe are rather big) It handles 1500 watts...I think. I love the delay feature, and I'm sure it would work with your thunder track.(which in my opinion, sounds better) Thanks for the track. I will have to experiment to get the best possible effect.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

kerryike said:


> Haunt Master Products sells a machine that does the same thing.


That's cool too. 

My setup is (like everything in my haunt) done on the cheap. It's just two cheap mp3 players, some computer speakers, two lightning FX boxes, and a pair of clip-on floodlights.

The total cost of the whole system was probably around $60.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I recently got another Lightning FX box and have a couple of cheap MP3 players from the group buy so I'll have to try it out using your set-up. Thanks!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Good idea -- I will keep in mind for when I get around to setting mine up (maybe next year... )!


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

anyone have any experience with this "cannon strobe with thundering sound"?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...d000138e-a943-46d7-baa6-e602477b9999/product/


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

meestercranky, The Thunderstrobe is not worth the $, It is hardly thunderous and the strobe doesn't realy light up a verry large area. You are way better off getting the lightning FX box, a cheap MP3 player and some light fixtures and speakers if you want some good effects. Many on the forum use them with great results. I use the I-Zombie and think its the greatest thing since swiss cheese but I like gadgety things that make people go OOOOOOHHHHHH so I didn't mind spending the cash on it. 
SoCal:coolkin:


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Any way you can re-host the audio links?


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

i did this effect by adding a 1 second delay to one channel of the thunder track. I then put splitters on the rca jacks of the cd player and run one set to the stereo and the other set to the light control boxes. The thunder is mono but thats ok. It then flashes before the sound happens. I may add a second or two more delay to make it even better.


----------



## hfhaunt (Oct 2, 2009)

*Sound Files*

I'm looking to do what you described, where can I download the two files?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from, but I like the effect of the light and sound firing together. I got some good startles last year just from the lightening. 
I'l have to experiment with it and see what works better. thanks.


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't seem to get the link to work, is it sill active? Thanks for providing this!! HH


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man, I'm sorry, folks. I somehow didn't realize this link has been dead.

Here's a new link.

macabreemanor.com/share/stormtracks.zip


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, very cool!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for the audio file!


----------

